# 394-160e in place of 392-110 in JVC



## gunsmoke9958 (Dec 29, 2011)

A JVC AV-65WP74 came in today. Has the typical problems of convergance circuit failure, tearing, bowed, blue lines in upper 6" of screen. I was wondering if anyone has experience putting the STK394-160E IC's into a JVC? I don't believe the sub should be a problem as the JVC board leaves pin #3 (mute) completely disconnected. Reason I ask is that the 160E's would run cooler than the 392-110/150's and the price is almost identical for genuine Sanyo IC's. 

Thanks for reading....


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I would use the original chips that are in the set, from a reliable supplier only, unless you have specific experience with the substitution in your model set. Substitutions introduce extra variables that in some sets have been reported to be problems.

Be sure to follow all of the advice in the convergence repair sticky, particularly choosing parts suppliers carefully.


----------



## gunsmoke9958 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for the response. As you know, the 110's are becoming impossible to find, so most upgrade to 150's. Our shop buys the IC kits directly from Hitachi as that way we know the quality. We purchase the needed resistors via Mouser or Digi-key. Like you, we've discovered there's a wide difference in parts quality. Personally, I really hate having to do a job twice due to quality issues with the parts installed. Same thing goes with DLP lamps. We almost always go with the manufacturers lamp, or a lamp the manufacturer has authorized as a replacement. The lamp might cost a little more, but you're paying for the quality with increased hours of operation.

Anyway, I sense I'm preaching to the choir...


----------

